# الصداقة الحقيقية؟



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2010)

*









































م ل ط و ش:smi411::smi411:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*جمييييييييييل يا سوني بجد*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*صور معبره عن اي كلام

تسلم ايديك سووني

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sony_33 (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ليكم
ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

جميل يا سوني

كلام  وموضوع روعة

جزيل الشكر لمجهودك






​​


----------



## sony_33 (23 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اخى لمرورك الكريم*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
وصور معبرة 

شكرا سونى


----------



## sony_33 (25 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اخواتى لمروركم*​


----------

